# green box für dummies



## azrael-vdt (30. Mai 2002)

also ich hab ne green box aufgebaut gleichmäßiges grün gut ausgeleuchtet 
einen dv camcorder gekauft
mir adobe premier gekauft (in englisch)

und jetzt hab ich keine ahnung wie ich weiter machen soll.ein freund hat gesagt das das damit mit premiere geht und ich will ja auch nur starre unbewegte bilder für den anfang einblenden.

kann mir jemand helfen und möglichts für doofe ich hab nemlich keine ahnung von premiere


----------



## brecht (30. Mai 2002)

Ziehe den Clip mit dem grünen hintergrund (greenbox) in die Videospur 2 

Ziehen dein Standbild in die Videospur 1, so das es an der selben stelle wie dein Videoclip liegt nur halt eine Spur darunter - 

markiere den Videoclip und drück die rechte Maustaste - wähle Videooptionen - transparenz - und dann greenscreen 

das ist eigentlich alles 

um den Effekt im Ansichtsfenster  zu sehen ziehts du einfach die Maus in der Timeline mit gedrückter Alt taste hin und her


----------



## azrael-vdt (30. Mai 2002)

cool muss ich gleich ausprobieren danke 

wie mann sich den film ankuckt weiß ich auch 

und noch zwei fragen:

mit bewegten bildern geht das genauso???
und wie stelle ich die toleranz ein (so das er auch etwas dunkleres oder helleres grün nimmt)


----------



## azrael-vdt (31. Mai 2002)

bei mir zeigt er dann aber nur das bild und die sachen vor der greenbox zeigt er nicht mehr gibts da noch irgendwelche einstellungen die ich beachten muss???


----------



## brecht (31. Mai 2002)

eigentlich ist das alles, was du beachten mußt - hier ma  ein screenshot - vielleicht fällt dir ja was auf, was du noch vergessen hast


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. Juni 2002)

Eigentlich geht es genauso, wie es Brecht schon sagte. Das Video des Green/Blue - Screens mit den Objekten davor wird auf Video 2 gelegt (die höchste Spur).
Dann packst du darunter deinen Hintergrund (Bsp. eine Wüste)

Jetzt klickst du das Greenscreenvideo an und dann auf Transparenz -> Green Screen. Toleranz und alles kannst du dort einstellen.


Alternativ kannst du auch "Color-Key" benutzen. Da musst du dann deine Farbe selber auswählen.

Nachdem es im Testfenster gut aussieht, drückst du auf ENTER. Nach dem Rendern hast du dann deine Objekte in der Wüste. Ich lade gleich mal ein BSP up.

Der Link ist nochmal hier


----------



## azrael-vdt (16. Juli 2002)

*ja ehm geht nid*

also ich hab es genau gemacht wie ihr gesagt habt mein video ein wauwau vor grünen hintergrund auf spur eins direkt drunter mein hintergrund ein sonnenuntergang (hat halt nix andres) dann auf videooptionen > transparenzen dort dann green skin und danach unten eingestellt so das rechts oben im beispiel funktioniert aber wenn ich dann auf OK drück seh ich wieder nur noch des bild ohne hund. woran kann das liegen wenn es doch in der vorschau klapt???


----------



## AKM<2b> (19. Juli 2002)

hast dus gerendert? wenns in der vorschau (klein) klappt dann wirds erst nach dem rendern in groß funktionieren. weil rechnerleistung und so... also film mal eben exportieren.

oder hab ichs falsch verstanden???
2b


----------



## LOD (19. Juli 2002)

hmm villeicht stimmt dein grün nicht mit dem green box grün überein...
in diesem fall machst du's volgendermaßen:

rechtsklick auf die videospur 2 
==> video options ==> transperency 
==> rgb difference 
==> oben wird eine vorschau und dein originalbild gezeigt. klick auf dein originalbild auf deinen grünen hintergrund! 
==> similarity so einstellen, dass in dem vorschau bild alles grüne weiß wird.

similarity kannst du dir sparen, wenn dein grün 100%ig gleich und gleich beleuchtet ist, dann erscheint es im vorschau bild schon weiß.

ich hoffe es tut jetzt!


----------



## azrael-vdt (20. Juli 2002)

ha also in der vorschau verschwindet jetzt der hintergrund bzw. wenn ich untendrunter die andern buttons aktiviere wirds gestreift mit karos oder  es bild (aus spur 2) wird eingefügt dann drück ich auf ok und nix geändert immer noch mein film mit grünem hintergrund

mfg azrael


----------



## LOD (20. Juli 2002)

du musst dann auch enter drücken, dass die änderung wirksam wird, bzw ne vorschau des films kommt


----------



## azrael-vdt (22. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von LOD _
> *du musst dann auch enter drücken, dass die änderung wirksam wird, bzw ne vorschau des films kommt  *



ja aber trotzdem gehts ned so doof bin ich auch nicht (wobei?)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. August 2002)

Ich habe mir das ganze gerade noch einmal durchgelesen und gesehen, dass du einen Fehler gemacht hast: Du hast den Greenscreen auf Video 1 gelegt - das ist falsch.

Nochmal ganz langsam:

Das Video mit dem <b>grünen</b> Hintergrund kommt auf <b>Video 2</b>.
Das <b>Hintergrundvideo</b> kommt direkt darunter auf <b>Video 1A</b>.

Dann wählst du den Greenscreenclip (Auf Video 2) an und wählst Transparenz. Alles Eintellen und dann <b>geht es!</b>


----------



## ponda (22. August 2002)

ich denke mal, dass es jetzt klappt...daher bin ich einfach mal so unverschämt  und schiebe in euer gespräch mal eine fage von mir ein 

@azrael-vdt: hast du dir ne richtige greenbox gekauft, oder machst du es nur mit einem stück stoff?
falls du eine richtige box hast, verrätst du mir wie teuer die war?


thx ponda


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. August 2002)

Für 35€ kannst du dir selber eine bauen.


----------



## ponda (22. August 2002)

ich glaub, das wird teurer als 35 €
hab mal probiert was mit blue screen zu machen:
hab mir einen blauen stoff gekauft und bei mir im zimmer an die wand gemacht...bis dahin noch schön und gut, doch 
1. hatte ich keine gute beleuchtung
2. ich hatte zu wenig platz (der schatten war immer mit drauf)
3. mir fällt nichts mehr ein 

wie willst du denn soetwas für das geld machen??
welche beleuchtung ist denn am besten? (3 neonröhren???)
hab mal etwas über "blaufilter lampen" gehört, weiß jemand etwas darüber?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. August 2002)

Es wurden hier von Brecht mal ne Menge Links gepostet u.A. "Wie baue ich einen BS für 35$?"


----------



## ponda (22. August 2002)

ooops ...
die hab ich dann wohl verpasst ...MIST

kenn noch jemand den link???
jaja...ich weiß...selbersuchen rulez
.
.
.
hab den threat gefunden (ich blindfisch).
stehen echt ein paar hilfreiche sachen drin 

nur leider hab ich NOCH nicht so viel platz...
oder hat zufällig jemand lust mir sein wohnzimmer zu schenken???(eure sachen könnt ihr auch behalten)


----------



## brecht (23. August 2002)

na weil ich heut nen guten Tag hab und selbst auf eine Antwort in dieser sektion warte hab ich den link nochmal rausgekramt

http://www.seanet.com/~bradford/bluscrn.html


----------



## azrael-vdt (23. August 2002)

also ich hab mit alten dachlatten (hatten wir noch vom letzten umbau) auf dem dachboden meiner oma ein gerüßt gespannt. wollte dann mehrere stofftüscher grün färben was aber nicht so gut aussah (tüscher von omafärbemittel so...k.a. 12 dm oder so) dann hab ich es aufgespannt und mit grüner farbe und ner rolle übermahlt


----------



## ponda (25. August 2002)

@brecht  der link zu dem "wie baue ich bs für 35 $" ist aber 
hier


----------



## brecht (26. August 2002)

oh wie blöd - da hab ich mich wohl in meinen favouriten verklickt


----------



## ponda (26. August 2002)

na gut...dir sei verziehen


----------



## azrael-vdt (18. September 2002)

*geht immer noch ned*

ich glaub ich bin dafür zu dumm 

kann mal jemand eine .ppj datei hochladen damit ich mir das mal ganz genau anschauen kann?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (18. September 2002)

Tss ok wirst du aber nichts sehen...gleich


----------

